# Where does your malt sleep at night?



## socalyte

Hi all, 

I've been working on the household and schedule being more consistent (we do have lots of in and out activity with family, friends and their doggies), but the one thing I haven't decided is where Cozette should sleep. We have a king bed and neither my hubby or I use up much of it, so thus far I have kept her at the foot of the bed or next to me in her carrrier so she won't fall off the bed. All my previous doggies have slept next to me (without a carrier), but I do worry about her safety. If we fall asleep on the couch, which is lower to the ground, she sleeps right next to me and has never fallen, but I know it only takes one time for it to do her harm. Anyone have suggestions/advice or is willing to share their nighttime sleeping arrangements?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce is less than five lbs and has always slept in the middle of bed by our feet or snuugled between my baby and i , when my bf sleeps over he sleeps on my side .. lol he has never fallen.


----------



## carolee

milo sleeps in the middle of the bed, but eventually makes his way to the foot of the bed by morning  i roll around a lot


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie sleeps right in the middle at the top of the covers. He snuggles with both of us during the night.


----------



## stampin4fun

The boys started out in their crates. They loved them, until they earned freedom in the house. They now have access to their room, living room and dining room. They are only allowed in our bedroom when we are home and in the room. So, they now sleep with us. Boomer sleeps at my husbands feet. Helo sleeps between us then moves to my pillow, along the side of me, on my back. We both move around alot. He always has to be touching me. When we travel the boys sleep in their crate with no problems.


----------



## tamizami

we live in SoCal also and i have both of mine sleeping in their crates in our bedroom. we also put them in their crates when we aren't home (i no longer work, so they aren't in there very long). 
i learned to appreciate the crates because of earthquakes and when we had a sick pup who had surgery - her confinement and recovery was so much easier because she was used to it already. for new puppies, i have the crate on my nightstand for a few months to get them used to it. we also have a king that is fairly high and stuart has fallen off before. that being said, mine also hang out in the "big bed" with us at night before sleep and in the morning after potty for some serious cuddling.

btw, your cozette is adorable, congratulations!!!


----------



## Orla

Milo sleeps on my bed - I put it beside a wall so he sleeps at that side.


----------



## socalyte

Nice to know I'm not the only one who likes bedtime cuddles LOL. I can't put my bed beside the wall as the wall has a long window on it and it gets too cold (or hot depending on the season) to be next to. The other long wall is broken up with the bathroom and closet doors. Otherwise, I would do that as it is a great idea. 



tamizami said:


> btw, your cozette is adorable, congratulations!!!


Thank you! We think she is a keeper


----------



## jerricks

Kruze sleeps with us, as close to me as he can get, I usually end up on the edge of the bed!


----------



## LuluLolly

All three of my girls sleep in the bed with Tim and I. Would not want it any other way!


----------



## michellerobison

Mine sleep w/ us too,all 5!
They tend to do stay in the middle in fact if I roll over the other way and have then cuddle on the edge with them,they'll move right back to the middle again..they're smart enough to know they could fall off.
Mine will sleep on the edge on the couch,but it's not a high drop,the do tend to sleep on te back of the couch,it's against the wall or they sleep tucked behind my knees or between my feet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

its amazing how almost all the fluffs sleep with us , they trained us well .. lol


----------



## aprilb

My two sleep with us as well, usually right by our faces.:HistericalSmiley: Our bed is up high but mine have never fallen off and they are only 4 pounds. They are trained to use bed stairs so they can get up and down easily off the bed.


----------



## Johita

Aolani started off sleeping in a bed right next to ours but has since decided to move his bed closer to the bedroom door and sometime during most nights he goes into the bedroom next door and sleep in a bed he has there. Sometimes he does come back to the bed in the bedroom and if I hear him I check to make sure that he has a blanket as he often carries it into the next bedroom but doesn't when he comes back to ours.


----------



## The A Team

my three malts choose to sleep in bed with me. Tink...my yorkie, chooses to sleep in his crate (with the door open). Everyone is happy.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bailey has always slept in my bed, from day one...never had any problems with it. My bed is not very high off the ground and he's also bigger than most malts so I don't worry about him falling off the bed. He sleeps by my head and has to be touching me at all times. He usually creeps up and takes over my whole pillow...in the morning when I wake up, I am usually completed pushed off the pillow and his highness is sleeping in full luxury, sprawled across my pillow with his body under the blankets.


----------



## k/c mom

All three of mine sleep in my double bed with me. I really need a larger bed. When I bought this one I got a low profile box springs and low profile bed frame so my bed is really low to the ground. I did that so if they should happen to fall out of bed, it won't be far!! When I first got Claire she would sometimes fall out of bed .. I bought a huge fluffy blanket and put it where she would tend to fall. Luckily she finally outgrew that!


----------



## jmm

Puppies sleep in crates until reliably house trained.


----------



## techaide

Sassy sleeps in bed with us - usually between my husband and me - curled up behind my leg. I tried to get her to sleep in a "puppy den" (the plastic white one that you often see used for Maltese), but she's such a climber that I couldn't get her to stay in it. It wasn't long before she was in bed with us.


----------



## missiek

Triniti sleeps with my daughter, Malayah, in her bed. Terra sleeps in her crate and on occasion with us (now that the puppies are weaning). The puppies sleep in their x-pens (2 attached to each other...one area for potty and the other for play/sleep/eating).


----------



## Dora's Mom

Dora does NOT sleep with us. Although she's very good on my allergies, she does still get to me at times, so I wanted the bed to stay pet-free. The cat gets up on the bed sometimes and so does Dora but not often and not all night. At night we close our door and Dora sleeps in her pen downstairs. She has her crate and a fluffy bed and blanket and has always been fine down there. I think the cat sleeps by her pen too. It's funny because the cat used to want in our room in the mornings when he woke up but not since Dora came...I think they are good company for each other even if the cat likes to pretend he doesn't like her.


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler sleeps with DH and I on our bed. He hits the wee wee pad before going to bed, every night. In the morning he wakes with us and I put him down and he hits the pad again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:He starts at the end of the bed and when I open my eyes in the morning I either see his face :wub: or his butt :w00t: in my face. Yes, he quietly moves to the top of the bed between both our pillows. This all started when the temps were minus 4 in VT and I let him sleep on the bed there to keep him off the drafty floor where his crate was. Now I'm sunk. My advice really is to try to keep them in their crates and not sleeping on the bed. It's hard to turn the clock back once you've opened Pandora's bed. :smilie_tischkante: I love him but think it breaks up some of my sleep trying to stretch out a leg or turning over. It's amazing how heavy 5 pounds of sleeping Malt can be. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love that little Cozette.:wub:


----------



## Johita

Snowbody said:


> It's amazing how heavy 5 pounds of sleeping Malt can be. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, they get heavy after a while.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh dear! I guess I am the meanie. Lola sleeps in her open crate in the downstairs bathroom. I usually cordon it off with a baby gate and she has free run in there. It is her place and she is quite happy there, she also goes in there when we go out. She seems more secure than being free in the apartment.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Last night Bailey had me cracking up and I kept thinking I needed to come back to this thread to tell you all what he was doing. I was in my bed and kept having to move over to set the alarm, turn the lamp off, etc...every time I moved even an inch, Bailey would sneak over to my EXACT spot and go to sleep. Head on my pillow, body under my blanket...in the exact spot I sleep in. I kept having to move him but it made me laugh so much. Guess he wasn't too happy about me moving him because he ended up sleeping with his butt by my face all night...haha! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita

silverhaven said:


> Oh dear! I guess I am the meanie. Lola sleeps in her open crate in the downstairs bathroom. I usually cordon it off with a baby gate and she has free run in there. It is her place and she is quite happy there, she also goes in there when we go out. She seems more secure than being free in the apartment.


I don't think that's mean at all. Sounds like Lola is perfectly happy there.



Bailey&Me said:


> Last night Bailey had me cracking up and I kept thinking I needed to come back to this thread to tell you all what he was doing. I was in my bed and kept having to move over to set the alarm, turn the lamp off, etc...every time I moved even an inch, Bailey would sneak over to my EXACT spot and go to sleep. Head on my pillow, body under my blanket...in the exact spot I sleep in. I kept having to move him but it made me laugh so much. Guess he wasn't too happy about me moving him because he ended up sleeping with his butt by my face all night...haha! :HistericalSmiley:


OMG! This is hilarious!!


----------



## harrysmom

Harry sleeps in our bed. It all started when he was a puppy and we had to go to Cornell Vet Clinic and stay overnight at a hotel. He would not sleep in his crate in the hotel room. So, I put him in bed with me and he never went back to sleeping in a crate...lol. 

Ted and Ben sleep in x-pens next to my bed in their nice soft beds. Teddy can jump on and off of our bed with no problem, and he is still a mischievous puppy at heart, so I think that he's safer being confined and he never complains, so I guess he's okay with it. Ben loves his bed and is very happy there. My black lab Max sleeps wherever he wants to. He used to sleep in bed with us, but now that he's 10, he can't get up on the bed and he's afraid to use a ramp, so he stays on the floor. 

I love that Harry sleeps with us now, he curls up right between Steve and me, but when he was ill and on lots of meds we had lots of accidents and that wasn't so much fun. :blink:


----------



## Maltbabe

*sleep*

Cappi and Max sleep with me. Petey, Ladie and Mimie sleep in their crates.

They start off at foot of my bed and crawl up and snuggle behind me during the night and i just love it!:chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter sleeps with us. He too started off in his own crate downstairs but the vet encouraged us to have him sleep in the same room as us due to his separation anxiety. Well, when we were in the white mountains and it was drafty and cold on the floor we allowed him to sleep in our bed and there was no going back (it didn't help that this was a mere 2 weeks after bringing him home).

In our bed Hunter sleeps on his own pillow between DH and I. We finally gave him his own pillow as I couldn't stand having him on my pillow as it was making it hard for me to sleep. Sometimes he will slide off the pillow and sleep between us and on hot summer nights he will go to the foot of the bed. But - don't ask him to sleep on the floor.

ETA: Sue - it seems Tyler and Hunter think alike and maybe planned how to get into the bed instead of in their crates!


----------



## ann80

This may be the 1st & many of you might catagorize us as crazy but...Zoey sleeps in her crate which is on the bed. Yes you read correctly. Long before we found Zoey, I read this forum for many months & read a ton. What I learned was the easiest sleeping arrangement for a new puppy was to keep it as close to the bed as possible so she could always see us. What could be closer then ON the bed? Not the ideal situation for most, but it has worked since the 1st night we brought her home. I had planned to eventually move the crate to the floor, but didn't. Thank goodness we both are not that tall & have a king size bed, so our feet don't hit the crate which is at the bottom of the bed. Our trainer who comes to the house saw it & just shakes his head...never seen anything like it. I leave the crate unzipped & Zoey sleeps most of the time in her crate, but occassionally crawls in between us. It all works & when we go on vacation she knows her crate & sleeps the same way. Now you have heard it all.

Zoey in her crate...


----------



## Snowbody

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter sleeps with us.
> 
> *ETA: Sue - it seems Tyler and Hunter think alike and maybe planned how to get into the bed instead of in their crates!*






ann80 said:


> *This may be the 1st & many of you might catagorize us as crazy but...Zoey sleeps in her crate which is on the bed. Yes you read correctly*. ........ *Now you have heard it all.*
> 
> We are so Maltese pecked. There must be books that Maltese read on how to train US to do anything they want.


----------



## Nicola

Both our dog and our cat sleep in our bed. I love it that way!


----------



## Dora's Mom

silverhaven said:


> Oh dear! I guess I am the meanie. Lola sleeps in her open crate in the downstairs bathroom. I usually cordon it off with a baby gate and she has free run in there. It is her place and she is quite happy there, she also goes in there when we go out. She seems more secure than being free in the apartment.


I'm glad I'm not the only "meanie." Dora just SAT on my neck and now my neck is itchy....I love her but she is used to sleeping in her pen and sleeps good at night there, and we sleep good at night in our bed just hubby and me.


----------



## BentleyzMom

Funny...I was going to start a similar thread. I have read some dog books lately that said that maltese/small dog should sleep in a crate and not on the bed. Well, when I adopted Bentley I was told that he would love to sleep in bed with me. I was not too keen on the idea so I made him a bed on the floor next to my bed. He was not too keen on that idea and was constantly getting on his back legs to peer up at me. One night there was a thunder storm and he was scared, so I let him sleep on the foot of my bed. The rest is history. He now has a dog bed at the foot of my bed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

They sleep in our bed in the space between our pillows.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

lol dolce pees on command before bed too . lol isay go pee pee n he does , i love it ..


Snowbody said:


> Tyler sleeps with DH and I on our bed. He hits the wee wee pad before going to bed, every night. In the morning he wakes with us and I put him down and he hits the pad again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:He starts at the end of the bed and when I open my eyes in the morning I either see his face :wub: or his butt :w00t: in my face. Yes, he quietly moves to the top of the bed between both our pillows. This all started when the temps were minus 4 in VT and I let him sleep on the bed there to keep him off the drafty floor where his crate was. Now I'm sunk. My advice really is to try to keep them in their crates and not sleeping on the bed. It's hard to turn the clock back once you've opened Pandora's bed. :smilie_tischkante: I love him but think it breaks up some of my sleep trying to stretch out a leg or turning over. It's amazing how heavy 5 pounds of sleeping Malt can be. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love that little Cozette.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bailey also likes to sleep ON me...I usually sleep on my stomach, so he curls up on top of my back. (And remember, he's not a 5 pound teeny Malt...he's 12 pounds of chunky poodle). He really has no boundaries...guess I should work on that, huh? :HistericalSmiley:

This morning I woke up and I was on partly hanging off the side of the bed while Mr. Bailey was sprawled across the entire bed in comfort. Next, I'll be waking up on the floor.


----------



## Snowbody

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey also likes to sleep ON me...I usually sleep on my stomach, so he curls up on top of my back. (And remember, he's not a 5 pound teeny Malt...he's 12 pounds of chunky poodle). He really has no boundaries...guess I should work on that, huh? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> This morning* I woke up and I was on partly hanging off the side of the bed while Mr. Bailey was sprawled across the entire bed in comfort. Next, I'll be waking up on the floor.*


Yup Nida. Bailey knows that someone is supposed to sleep on the floor. And obviously that someone is YOU.:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62

Nelson sleeps in his crate in my parents bedroom. My first, Andy though used to sleep downstairs by himself in his crate, but it was left open. So he had free run down there, and he loved his crate. He'd go in it when we went out, and sleep too. He was kind afraid of the upstairs, he was never up there, thats where the cat stuff is.

But Nelson on the other hand hahaha. My mom tried to get him to sleep downstairs from the first day. She even slept on the couch down there for ONE month while he was in his crate, and one night she tried to sneek upstairs. That didn't work. So back to the store we went for a 2nd (upstairs) crate.

I mean I feel bad for him he's locked up at night. But Andy used to sleep in their bed on vacation and at the cabin, and they never got good sleep, there were always worried about where he was or if he'd fall off. So they didn't want to start that with Nelson. So we call it his "baby crib" that he sleeps in. We take the baracade down at the night at the steps and he runs up, and I put him to bed :HistericalSmiley: I would think he'd rather be downstairs in the kitchen with his crate, like when we got out. But he barks if and when we ever try it. So I guess he likes being with them for sleeping.

Oh and my cat Spencer sleeps in my bed with me, so he can't be in my room lol. And my 17lb cat takes up a lot of room on the bed!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda is a bed HOG, my gosh she takes the whole bed:w00t: I'm left to the edge, she has to lay as close to me as possible, some part of her body has to be touching mine.
When we are home both girls sleep with us in a king bed and Matilda still manages to push dh and I to the edge:w00t: B&B sleeps at dh feet


----------



## majik921

Bernadette sleeps with us too, usually on my chest or against my back. She also sleeps curled up at my husband's neck. She's a real cuddler but Brien says she doesn't sleep upstairs with him when I'm not home for a night. I think this is interesting because she really loves Brien, I can tell but when it comes to cuddling at night, she'd rather sleep downstairs in her donut bed than upstairs with Brien while I'm gone. (I have to admit it makes me feel pretty special).


----------



## MaxnMinnie

They both sleep in my bed. Max cuddles as soon as he's ready to sleep. Minnie will start out away from me but when I wake up she's all cuddled up next to me.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda is a bed HOG, my gosh she takes the whole bed:w00t: I'm left to the edge, she has to lay as close to me as possible, some part of her body has to be touching mine.
> When we are home both girls sleep with us in a king bed and Matilda still manages to push dh and I to the edge:w00t: B&B sleeps at dh feet


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyaula, isn't it amazing how a dog so small can take up the whole bed? I often wonder that myself with Bailey...he has me pushed to the edge quite often.


----------



## jan149

Haley sleeps in her crate by my bed on the floor and has since she was a puppy. She loves her crate since it gives her security, plus sometimes she has an upset tummy and I don't want that all over me or the bed! Plus, I am a bit allergic and don't want to have issues. 

When we travel, she sleeps in her bag but over Christmas, there was no room, so she slept in the same room on her dog bed .. when she woke up (early, around 5), I heard her shake and then she slept with me for a little bit and she was a bed hog. Very cute though.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Snowbody said:


> Tyler sleeps with DH and I on our bed. He hits the wee wee pad before going to bed, every night. In the morning he wakes with us and I put him down and he hits the pad again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:He starts at the end of the bed and when I open my eyes in the morning I either see his face :wub: or his butt :w00t: in my face. Yes, he quietly moves to the top of the bed between both our pillows. This all started when the temps were minus 4 in VT and I let him sleep on the bed there to keep him off the drafty floor where his crate was. Now I'm sunk. My advice really is to try to keep them in their crates and not sleeping on the bed. It's hard to turn the clock back once you've opened Pandora's bed. :smilie_tischkante: I love him but think it breaks up some of my sleep trying to stretch out a leg or turning over. It's amazing how heavy 5 pounds of sleeping Malt can be. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love that little Cozette.:wub:





Johita said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how heavy 5 pounds of sleeping Malt can be. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, they get heavy after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN on heavy little malts HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey&Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Bailey had me cracking up and I kept thinking I needed to come back to this thread to tell you all what he was doing. I was in my bed and kept having to move over to set the alarm, turn the lamp off, etc...every time I moved even an inch, Bailey would sneak over to my EXACT spot and go to sleep. Head on my pillow, body under my blanket...in the exact spot I sleep in. I kept having to move him but it made me laugh so much. Guess he wasn't too happy about me moving him because he ended up sleeping with his butt by my face all night...haha! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the 1st & many of you might catagorize us as crazy but...Zoey sleeps in her crate which is on the bed. Yes you read correctly. Long before we found Zoey, I read this forum for many months & read a ton. What I learned was the easiest sleeping arrangement for a new puppy was to keep it as close to the bed as possible so she could always see us. What could be closer then ON the bed? Not the ideal situation for most, but it has worked since the 1st night we brought her home. I had planned to eventually move the crate to the floor, but didn't. Thank goodness we both are not that tall & have a king size bed, so our feet don't hit the crate which is at the bottom of the bed. Our trainer who comes to the house saw it & just shakes his head...never seen anything like it. I leave the crate unzipped & Zoey sleeps most of the time in her crate, but occassionally crawls in between us. It all works & when we go on vacation she knows her crate & sleeps the same way. Now you have heard it all.
> 
> Zoey in her crate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great idea!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Our three used to sleep in the bed with us (a Cali King) with stairs to the bed, but they kept walking on top of us to get to new positions, rolling into our spots, squishing up so close we had nowhere to move that we were waking up each morning horribly sleep deprived. Finally we ended up taking away the stairs and putting them into little cuddlers on each side of the bed (so they can chose) with a space heater on one side in case they want it warmer. Really broke me heart because I loved sleeping with them but couldn't figure out how to keep them from walking on us in the night...over and over again. It's amazing how such little beings can be such bed hogs :blink: And it was hard to put them back on the floor - there was lots of running side to side on the bed and feet up/plaintative staring, even some barking, but after two days they got the picture. I still miss cuddly doggies in bed though...but the hub and I were turning into zombies from lack of sleep.
Click to expand...


----------



## PolarIce

It depends whether or not I feel cuddly. He LOVES his bed so I think HIS preference is to sleep in his bed; HOWEVER he LOVES to cuddle and sleep with me, so it all depends on him.


----------



## MalshiChase

Chase sleeps in his crate, due to us still house breaking. He sleeps right beside our bed though, because if he can't see us, he gets very upset and NOBODY sleeps.


----------



## Katkoota

The malts sleep in their own beds :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf

I tried to have Micky sleep in bed with me, but it just wasn't working out. He would wake up and growl at my cat when she jumped up on the bed. I was so worried about them getting in a fight that I couldn't even sleep and kept putting him on the floor. Now he has his own bed that he sleeps in right next to the bed, directly below where my head is.


----------



## MyLuna

I LOVE this idea!! And I love that soft crate!! Would you direct me to where to find one like that...the right size, etc. I think that would be perfect for my Luna Bella. Right now she sleeps on the floor next to my bed in her hard plastic crate...but I would prefer YOUR plan. Thank you so much! 
~ Rella



ann80 said:


> This may be the 1st & many of you might catagorize us as crazy but...Zoey sleeps in her crate which is on the bed. Yes you read correctly. Long before we found Zoey, I read this forum for many months & read a ton. What I learned was the easiest sleeping arrangement for a new puppy was to keep it as close to the bed as possible so she could always see us. What could be closer then ON the bed? Not the ideal situation for most, but it has worked since the 1st night we brought her home. I had planned to eventually move the crate to the floor, but didn't. Thank goodness we both are not that tall & have a king size bed, so our feet don't hit the crate which is at the bottom of the bed. Our trainer who comes to the house saw it & just shakes his head...never seen anything like it. I leave the crate unzipped & Zoey sleeps most of the time in her crate, but occassionally crawls in between us. It all works & when we go on vacation she knows her crate & sleeps the same way. Now you have heard it all.
> 
> Zoey in her crate...


----------



## Lindy

Girlie sleeps between us in her sleep sack. She loves climbing in and getting all snuggley, usually with just her little nose peepin out.


----------



## wooflife

Izzy sleeps cuddled up next to me. Under the covers if it's cold out. She has only fallen off the bed once that I know of in 4 years and she was fine. Just ran up the stairs and went back to bed. She stays farther from the edge and closer to me now.


----------



## lychee

My Lychee sleeps either above my head pillow or above my feet pillow.


----------



## Canada

Seems the majority have bed priviledges 
Tucker sleeps in his puppy crib, in the living room.
Coco & Paris bunk in together in the adjacent kitchen.
I sleep solo and so does DH.
But it works for our fam.

I have never had any of my fluffs in my bed, as I toss and turn so much.
And am so mild mannered I need to be alpha in some ways. 
Allthough my ex used to let Sunny sleep with her on her head, lol.
He looked like a furry toupee.


----------



## almitra

Pepper and Squeege sleep in their huts---crate themselves up every night around 8 and go into them in the afternoons for naps whenever they feel like it, too.


----------



## Ryder's Mom

Ryder sleeps in my bed, lol. He has to curl up under the blankets and snuggle up against my stomach or if it's too hot he sleeps on a pillow beside mine. Most times I wake up in the morning with his head on my pillow and the rest of his body under my blanket. I have my bed on the floor so he can get up and down all by himself.


----------



## dntdelay

When Jasmine was a puppy she would sleep on my bed, but that changed because she does not like me moving around in the bed (even if I cough) so Jasmine sleeps on the floor in her doggy bed. Jasmine has a lot of doggie beds in the house so if she isn't with me, then she is with my mom.

This picture says it all -- about them training us!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

